# Goat withdraws!



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

So today I was just hangin out, but I had a bad head ache and I couldn't figure out why. 
I figured it out! 
I'm having goat withdraws! 
I haven't actually say down with my goats and just relaxed & spent time with them since state fair! 
Think it's time to go hang out with my babies! Don't ya think? 

Let's hope this non stop rain will give me a brake this weekend so I can go sit outside with them!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like hanging out with the goats will do the trick. :cowboy:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I sure hope so! 

Been having dreams of goats kidding, not even my goats, just random goats. 
I don't have any bred does at the moment either! Aha


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I know what you mean about the goat dreams. I think I'm going crazyyyyyyy


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Had goat dream last night 

I kept buying goats and couldn't stop
Woke up sweating


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

:laugh:

I had a dream that I was milking a goat, and thought I had finished and then realise I only milked out one side!
I have never milked a goat before so I don't know what that was all about


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Lol! I don't fit in I've never had a goat dream and we've had goats forever!!!! Or at least I don't think I've had a goat dream.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Haha! Thank god someone is there with me! 

Had a dream that a doe gave birth, just a random doe! 
That I was milking and it turned into a cow and kicked me in the face, 
One WEIRD one that I was showing and every goat except one at the fair was mine and that one won so I bought it! 
I'm going crazy! Aha.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i've been having dreams that i was shopping for a nubian (i have alpine/togg crosses)..... glad i'm not the only one with goat dreams!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> i've been having dreams that i was shopping for a nubian (i have alpine/togg crosses)..... glad i'm not the only one with goat dreams!


Duuuuuude! I was having those before i settled on this one doe 
Watch, I'm gunna have one tonight. 
(I have Nigerians) BEAUTIFUL Nigerians.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Duuuuuude! I was having those before i settled on this one doe
> Watch, I'm gunna have one tonight.
> (I have Nigerians) BEAUTIFUL Nigerians.


HAHAHA! thankfully (or unfortunately), no nigerian breeders here. only seems to be alpine/togg or nubains.

but weird thing is, people don't really use the goat milk, they're really only for meat. i don't understand why no one brings down a meat breed.....


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have had some crazy got dreams! LOL!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

nchen7 said:


> HAHAHA! thankfully (or unfortunately), no nigerian breeders here. only seems to be alpine/togg or nubains.
> 
> but weird thing is, people don't really use the goat milk, they're really only for meat. i don't understand why no one brings down a meat breed.....


That's just wack! Never heard of that. Hmmm, weird!! 
Yeah, around here people have almost everything. 
However, not many beautiful Nigerians. And not many blue eyes. 
See, these are my nigerian girls:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have had some crazy got dreams! LOL!


Have you had any that you rescued a goat that was your dream goat? 
I just had one like tht!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

La la la, I'm going crazy again guys!!!! 

I need to see my goats! 
Rain rain go away, now! Come again I'm December so it'll snow! Lol


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol!! 

Emilie I think your just going crazy because u want baby!!


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Omg!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I do 

But I miss myranda and soph and Sabrina too 
When mom gets home I'm gonna cry so we can go get her! Lol


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

My baby<\3 

Noo


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol ill be waiting for the call


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

What call? Lol


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

What baby?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Myranda! What call? Lol


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

O

Lol
The one for go getting precious baby!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Ooooh! 

Yeah, when are we practicing?!


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Next Sunday?

I'm soooooo scared!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't be! 

I'm gunna post a thread for you. 
Gunna he Called future shower in show circuit. Keep a look out for it!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

OK GUYS! 

Trickyroo, nygoatmom, delilah, goatgirl, I need y'all! 
I think I'm gunna cry when I get my new girl!!! I'm in tears thinking about getting her!!:')


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Y u gonna cry?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't know! Lol 

But I'm SO excited!!! 
I think I gotta call or go over to mr.doyles this weekend! 
I keep checking ADGA and the people who bought sophya's kids, didnt register them yet!-_-


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

O. Okay let me know!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Will do! 

Just asked the lady that bought the boy & they said they sold him! And called mr.doyle but he wasnt interested. Thanks for telling me mr.doyle! he's in trouble!! Lol. If I find out that lil girl is gone too, he's DEAD!


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Which little girl??


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Which litter?


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Sophya's girl. Not Sabrina.









This girl.


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Omg! 

They sold him! D:


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yep. 

:/


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Exactly. 

I mean I understand she couldn't keep him but I wish she texted or called me instead or also mr.doyle.


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Right.. I mean your the moms owner!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yep. 

So deal just dropped on the babies. They ain't buying them


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Great this isn't going to well! 

Update the Craig's list!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

melissap said:


> Great this isn't going to well!
> 
> Update the Craig's list!


Already did!


----------



## melissap (Mar 7, 2013)

Okay!!


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow! What do you need me for???? I know how you feel about those goats though they should have at least notified you that they were going to sell them.


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Is it the moon spotted doe you wanna see? Cuz I can take a picture of one of ours so you can drool at her!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> Is it the moon spotted doe you wanna see? Cuz I can take a picture of one of ours so you can drool at her!


Sure why not!! 
Yeah, I'm agrivated that they didnt notify me before selling him. He was momas lil boy! First baby I EVER got attached to. 
But I'm getting the moon spotted doe 
And I only have two pictures of her. So I'm so anxious! Please take a picture of yours!! Haha


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

Okay lol I will if I remember! We have two I think I'll take one of Freckles.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Delilah said:


> Okay lol I will if I remember! We have two I think I'll take one of Freckles.


Cool 
Thank you!! 
I'm gunna try and convince my mom to go on Tuesday! (to get my new goat)


----------

